# Ladies Triathlon wetsuit recommendations & places to purchase from please



## Black Sheep (27 Nov 2021)

Hi, 
Black Ewe (the wife) is looking to start doing some open water triathlons and so is looking for a wetsuit suitable for triathlon. 

What should we be looking for in a wetsuit and where should we be looking to purchase from? 

Thanks,


----------



## Cycleops (27 Nov 2021)

You could try Decathlon if you don't want to spend too much.


----------



## cougie uk (28 Nov 2021)

Where are you based ? I'd recommend you go into a tri shop that carries a few brands and try them on for fit.
Different brands tend to fit different body shapes.
I tried on three makes before I found the best one for me.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Nov 2021)

Orca 3.8
Think these GTN videos make for easy watching:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TjkZohkECU

Slowtwitch (for the principles as it's USA based): https://www.slowtwitch.com/Products/Wetsuit_by_brand/index.html


----------

